# My first REAL Craigslist find - Performax 16-32 Plus drum sander



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, the other night (Thursday) I was bored at like 12 AM before bed and popped open my iPad. I went on Craigslist as is pretty customary for me when I'm bored to peruse the local Tools section. I've been doing this for some time now and have had some pretty good finds but never that BIG score. I happened to come across a Performax 16-32 Plus drum sander which I've had on my short list of tools that I want to purchase when I eventually get around to it or find it for a decent price. I emailed the guy (twice from two different email addresses just to make sure he got it) and he didn't reply. I had submitted to the fact that the sander had already sold while I was working the next day (Friday). At 3:30 PM I got a call from a blocked number and it was him. I asked if I can come see it but he was only going to be around until 5PM and I live about an hour away from him (with Chicago traffic at this time it would have been nearly impossible for me to get there on time). It kind of worked out though because as it turns out Saturday is my birthday and my wife threw me a surprise party on Friday night with all my closest friends so it would have been a bit odd if the guest of honor wasn't there 

So, I agree with him to come Saturday morning (day of my birthday) and take a look at the sander (aka buy it). I picked up my cousin and we made our way over there to pick it up. The sander comes with a box of unused sanding rolls (don't know the cost, he estimated roughly $40) and the extension tables, which, from my understanding, were a $100 accessory when purchased new. I inspect the sander, seems to be in great condition, the drum, as he points out, is in great shape. There is some exterior paint on the back of the drum housing because he had a spray booth set up in his shop next to the sander's location but I could care less about it really. I turn it on, runs pretty smoothly. I run a board through it, seems to sand just fine. I'm no expert at inspecting machines and this is my first drum sander so I have no idea what to look for but it seems to me that all things check out great (matter of fact, I could use a bit of advice on how to really "test" this puppy to make sure my panels/whatever else will be coming out nicely out of it and where to buy some more rolls of paper in different grits would also be welcome).

Anyway, what was the final price of this sander, you may be asking yourself at this point? A whopping $150  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! You got a deal.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

DITTO… WHAT A DEAL !!!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice, Matt! Great deal…and you'll love it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

For this CL SCORE, you have earned an official LJs…..

*"YOU SUCK!!!"*

Great score!!! I'm sure you will enjoy using it.

The one "check" that I can think of, is to measure the final thickness of each side (left edge vs. right edge) of a sanded board. You want to verify that the "arm/drum" is parallel to the table and not flexing when sanding.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

You sir are a very lucky man. Did you go and buy a lottery ticket or did you figure you'd used up all your luck?


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was giddy when I saw the post on CL thinking it was too good to be true.

@DIYaholic: good point, I'll definitely do that.

@CL810: haha, I figured it was all out by then plus a little bit of birthday spirit.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish I could have found mine at the price. Would you be willing to post close-up pictures of how the extension tables attach? I would love to add a home-made set to mine.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice haul. I use my Performax 16-32 all of the time!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great get. Congrats!


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

I think you should resell it and make a profit. I'll happily give you $200 for it


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

@JesseTutt: absolutely, next time I'm in the "shop" I'll snap some pics for you.

@Scott: lol, I thought about that though in the sense that even if I didn't end up using it much I can always resell it for a profit though I doubt I won't use it much


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I paid $125 for mine, but it needed work, and didn't have a stand or extension tables. It vibrated quite a bit, which may be why the price was so low. When I checked it out, I found quite a lot of dust build up inside the drum, which is open at the ends. This buildup was concentrated at one side, which threw it out of balance.

Grizzly has the sanding belts. I have used Jet belts, which are already cut to fit. (They bought out Performax, which is now branded as a Jet). Grizzxly also has a hook & loop conversion kit, which I have purchased, but not installed yet.

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

that's a really excellent deal. my ryobi 16/32 was $225 and i thought that was a good deal. $150 is almost like stealing it. good luck with it.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought the Jet version of that same sander brand new a few months ago and it was $900 without the extensions. So yeah, you got a good deal.


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Matt, nice job. I was looking at the same ad the other night. LOL I just didn't have the cash to spend on that. LOL


----------



## fisherdoug09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Matt, consider yourself very lucky. I have been looking on Craigs list here in Montana for over a year and not found one yet.


----------



## ichbinpete (Jan 12, 2011)

man, i got mine for $300 (Jet version with new roller motor) and thought I got a great deal. Nice Find man!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Another request here for some pics of how the extension tables are set up. I thought I got a gloat a couple months ago when I got one for $250. Sheesh!


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

For those that requested it (apologies for the delay, didn't get to the shop til late evening yesterday), here are pics of the extension table attachment. It appears they are just a metal bracket that attaches under the conveyor with holes in the stand. Let me know if you need any more pictures.














































Now, for everyone that owns this sander, I ask in return, where do you get your rolls and do you cut them yourself?


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

Wow! You really got a bargain! You will love it. I never realized what a great tool they were until I got mine. You will save yourself a lot of money by purchasing the sanding belt material in bulk rolls. Klingspor is one of the sources that come to mind. Search on the internet and you will find other sources, Also on Ebay. Let us know how you like it after you have used it for a while.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

You got a great machine for a fantastic price. I've made some great Craig's List scores, but so far a Drum Sander hasn't been available when I've had enough extra money to pay for it… I'm still watching for one.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, that machine is on my short list as well. Though, I haven't seen it on CL under $450 yet.

Great deal for you! Congrats!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats and Happy Birthday to you. As suggested , check thickness side to side and be sure to use a good dust collector. I have the Ryobi version and the Delta X5 , and cut my own paper from bulk rolls. Simple enough to do , just use an original for a template : ) I've also been considering the hook and loop conversion , but I have a lot of paper to use up first


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't had to buy any sand paper yet. I've used mine quite a bit, but it's still on the same piece of paper that it came with. I think it's an 80 grit paper that is on it and I used it mostly as a substitute for a planer so I left the 80 grit on it. But now that I have a planer I'll use the drum sander to get me closer to a finish sanding. I've been surprised at how well the paper holds up as compared to what I have put through it. It also came with some pre-cut paper, so I probably won't be buying any for a while.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If it came with a manual, that will tell you how to cut the end of the roll to start it. Then you just roll it on and trim the other end. I know I had to download my manual, but don't remember where I got it from. Shouldn't be hard to find. I'd start with performax, then Jet (who now makes the Performax under their brand). You can also get Jet branded pre-cut rolls, but it's not that hard to do if you have the info. Grizzly sells a kit for conversion to a hook and loop system. I bought one, but haven't installed it yet.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Another recommendation you'll find in the manual is to have the outboard end of the drum slightly higher than the inboard end. That's so when you're sanding something wider than 16", and have to turn the board end for end, you don't end up with a ridge. Be sure to use good dust collection, as these things generate a huge amount of dust. Also, don't bump the head while sanding, as the flex in the head will cause a little divot in the work. It can take a lot more passes to sand that divot out.

Guess how I know this?


----------



## Tenfingers58 (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought my performax years ago. It was a display model so the store gave me a lot of sandpaper with it. Relativley recently I ran out of the finer grits, so off to Woodcraft I go. They had Jet branded paper in boxes, and another paper in bags. I don't remember tha brand though. The jet paper worked great but the off brand hardly sanded a couple of feet before coming apart.

I then noticed the off brand was a lighter weight paper. Anyhow what I'm trying to say is get the heaver paper. I forget whaty weight it is, but the lighter stuff just didn't hold up to drum sanding. Also cutting to size is no problem, just lay the new over the old and cut with scissors. Just don't use your wife's good sewing scissors or you may be in the shop for a long time making "make up" gifts.

My shop vac does a good job of collecting the dust, but I use a seperator. Phil Thien has good plans and it works well. Otherwise your filter will fill rapidly then you'll lose suction.

I don't use mine often, but when I need it no other tool will do the job better.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, what a deal. These are great sanders, I use mine all the time, their quiet, do a great job and with the dust collection hooked up I don't get any visible dust from it.
Mike


----------

